# First time in Spain with a campervan, ideas please



## bdpage (Jul 4, 2012)

Help, we are new to this, having recently bought our first campervan, and we are going to try Spain for a month, starting and returning via Bilbao. We are looking for ideas of were to stop, two mature adult and small dog, we prefer mountains, valleys and beaches. Any suggestions. :roll:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You will find that most costal sites will be relatively full, the inland ones not so much, but then again it is colder in the mountains.If you are not looking for little britain then maybe Portugal or Spain inland.
there are members on here who live in Spain and will be much more helpful.

cabby


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Suggestions will depend on when you are going.

Just now the weather along the Costas is nice while it's cold and snowy in the north.

So for summer we prefer the coast, say from Valencia or further south and for summer we prefer to be a lot further north, Alan.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

When are you going? Outside of July and August sites are not overcrowded. There is plenty of room. If you are travelling outside of these months get an ACSI discount card.

Last May to July I visited many of the coastal resorts from the Spanish border to Gibralter and there was plenty of room everywhere. 

Northern Spain is good but doesn't really warm up until late May. 

If you are going early in the year my advice would be to head south and move north as the weather improves.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

This account was our first tip to Spain, sadly I am unable to put pictures into it due to the set up of the MHF Blogs requiring them to be hosted on the server - which ours are not......

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/blog-display-jid-1093.html

we went down the East side of Spain and back - we did not enjoy the coast as it was too much of a concrete jungle and too many "beer and chips" type UK establishments - not our scene........

The mountains and inland was great - we will go back, the Pyrenees are only a 2 hour drive from us.......

So Spain is great (apart from the coast IMO)

Dave


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Take a look here:

Picos de Europa

........ the sort of place you're looking for?

And this is a nice place to stay in the area:

Potes


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

From Bilbao it is about 600 miles to Almeria and normally good weather around there. On your way you could go through the Siera Navada, the mountains are beautiful ( and you could stop for a bit of skiing if you are into it ). All along the south coast there are some lovely places to wild camp and also some very good sites.Have a great trip its a lovely country.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I detailed all the places that we stayed in both Spain and Portugal last year on our '2012blog' - we entered Portugal from Spain just near Almeida (great fortress town) and headed thru Salamanca and onwards to Tomar. In 2010 we sailed in and ot of Santander. Details of both trips are on our blog (address shown below)


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We tend to prefer to be a little way inland to avoid the beer and chips places and it is worth noting that there are unspoiled areas along the coast if you go and look for them. Not many granted, Alan.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

If you do get further South then I cant recommend Parque de Gale enough. There is a wonderful nature reserve just off the beach.










And flamingoes too


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

The Atlantic coast is very nice, real Spain with lots of character.
Lots of suitable places to wild and you also have the Picos de Europe  
Go along to Galicia and you will not be disappointed  
There won't be too many Brits along here, they will mostly be down south :lol: on the busy Costas :wink:


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

When are you going? And what do you like?

The coast is milder in winter, but unless you like miles of concrete, bingo and "Benidorm" type entertainment, the Med coast is best avoided. 

Costa de la Luz is still relatively unspoilt, and also the coast along Asturias in the north (though we haven't tried that ourselves).

Salamanca is a wonderful city; don't miss the Art Deco museum, for the building, not just the exhibits. Near Plasencia is the Montfrague national park, wonderful for birds and other wildlife. Caceres, just south of there, has a great old town. Then all around the border and into Portugal there are lakes, mountains, and more castles than you can count. Try to take time to see Marvao and Elvas, just over the border. 

Cordoba is a lovely city, but the camp sites are expensive. South of there in Andalucia, Alcala de los Gazules has a very nice ACSI site in another fascinating national park. From there, it's an easy trip to Costa de la Luz or Seville. Enjoy!


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

As above Salamance is wonderful. We have been twice - went once and didnt see enough so went back. There is a great car museum just outside the centre well worth a visit if you like a classic car  Probably would even interest those not that interested in cars too


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi

It depends which time of the year you go as northern Spain is very cold in the winter. If you are going any other time of the year, then head west to Galicia, Santiago de Compostela and La Coruna are worth a visit and the atlantic coast is beautiful. Then work your way back through the Picos de Europa mountains.

Get an ACSI camping book and the All the Spain/Portugal aires book.


Christine


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

bdpage said:


> Help, we are new to this, having recently bought our first campervan, and we are going to try Spain for a month, starting and returning via Bilbao. We are looking for ideas of were to stop, two mature adult and small dog, we prefer mountains, valleys and beaches. Any suggestions. :roll:


Hi,
We visited Spain and Portugal in May/June 2011 and found some great places both inland down from San Sebastian to Caceres, a favourite being La Alberca.
Then after Portugal we visited Galicia, Santiago de Compostela and along the coast with an inland circuit around the Picos de Europa before returning via Bilbao.
See our website pages and campsites (mostly ACSI discount) and aires

Spain 2011

Spain campsites and aires

Enjoy your travels
Steve


----------



## ChaseTracker (Aug 22, 2012)

Just back last night from a 6 week trip, 3 in France and 3 in Spain.
Stayed in Blanes and Roses on the coast on the Costa Brava and had a great 6 days in the Olot area, loads of old volcanoes and small villages well worth a look at. Free camped in the Olot are and stayed on campsites on the coast cost 15 euros a night inc elec etc.


----------



## bdpage (Jul 4, 2012)

thanks for all your replies, we are intending to avoid July August. so hope to miss some of the crowds. Some lovely ideas, thanks again. Just need to try and convince the better half that the ides of wild camping is reasonably safe as long as we are sensible. Further suggestions (!!!!) always welcome. Thanks Barry


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

This will help with wild camping in Spain

http://www.furgovw.org/mapa_furgoperfecto.php

Keep your dog inside dawn and dusk if temp above 22 do a google for Lieshmanis.


----------



## bdpage (Jul 4, 2012)

*Thanks for the info on Lieshmanis and wild camping*

The info about Lieshmanis was a bit of a shock but after reading up, we have decided to get the recommended dog collar, will still take preventative action re dusk and dawn. The info on free camping will be interesting to follow up. Thanks again to everyone for the feedback. Barry


----------

